# Off Lead & FREE!!!!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

As PIKE & I head off 2 a dove field - I think of one thing ! TIME SPACE & GRAVITY never enters his mind ! Once again the best of our young men and women are in HARMS WAY !!!!!- put aside politics and PRAY !!!!! they all come home SAFE & WHOLE - for those of us that can watch our V run in a field to the horizon - We understand what FREEDOM is - it is NEVER FREE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Great reminder, REM! My step-son just completed boot camp with the Marines and is in his first week of tactical training. My great aunt lives with us - she is 100 years young - a retired Navy commander. Sh reminds us of that daily.  Thanks for the post!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

The only way for a V to be!!! 
"Let freedom ring!"


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & I did not go 2 the big dove hunt - instead went 2 the farm pond - no mark - just having fun - PIKE found some sticks that must have been made of gold - but when the long gun went BOOM - back 2 WORK !


----------

